# MHX 9' Blank



## Liquid Fun (Aug 3, 2009)

Has anyone used the SW90M-MHX blank (9', Mod-fast)? I was looking at them online and was curious if anyone had any experience with (good or bad) before ordering one. Or if anyone knows if these are sold locally that would be great. thanks


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Pretty sure that the only place you can get MHX is direct from Mudhole.


----------



## floridafisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

They are good blanks, mudhole has them.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

I heard they was noodly.if you wand a med fast than get a heavy and you will get a medium.what I was told by people who had em in there hands.guide preload would be critical I assume making the medium even more noodly


----------



## Hawaiianlclboi (Jun 14, 2011)

It's a little light in the tip but has the back bone to pull up a decent fish. I landed two cobia on mine this year. Throws a 3-4 oz jig a mile.


----------



## kylewise (Aug 2, 2015)

Mud hole has them but there in Orlando but I think that's the clostest place around here


----------

